# Submissive wives and full time mamas



## FeralFox (Oct 25, 2011)

nm, was just looking for likeminded people, but it seems there aren't any here.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

What faith is this based on?


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

What kinds of issues or chat would you like to pursue? I am not sure what your focus might be.


----------



## FeralFox (Oct 25, 2011)

nm


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Folks are just confused. Not sure what the belief system is.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't get turned off or bow out, OP. I think if you explain a bit you might find like-minded moms.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes as McGucks said, usually there is a value system that would lead someone to make the choice to work the marriage in this way. And it's usually that overall belief system that is the guiding force. I know lots of folks who work their marriage with a wife in submission but they are usually strong Christians, strong Muslims or other religious faith. I haven't seen a marriage that is totally secular that has made this choice (except in cases of domestic violence where it wasn't by choice). So I am curious and was hoping to have more of a description of the thinking behind this.


----------



## FeralFox (Oct 25, 2011)

nm


----------



## MamaInTheDesert (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe if you described some of your practices then you could find some common ground and get the conversation rolling. For you, what does being "submissive" mean? What is something that you do as a submissive wife that brings you joy?


----------



## Genevieve84 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am not sure what your focus might be.


----------



## Tropicalfever (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it the kind of people who loe been dominated? I don't I'm just trying to understand. Is it women who are supposed to like being not taken in consideration? Or those who are in abusive relationships?or those who are strongly religious or again is the word submissive too strong and you are refering to women who support their husbands and accompany them in decision making without really making any decision themselves? Am I making any sense?? )


----------



## MamaInTheDesert (Jan 30, 2012)

I think FeralFox meant something more like what is described on this site: http://www.takeninhand.com

(Please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

That website is pretty weird. Sorry.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw this on "recent posts" and couldn't leave it alone...

So...

Uhm. yeah. That site is just totally messed up.

And, I, actually, do believe in being submissive to my husband.

But...that site is not it. At all.

The Christian version of submission is that it's a gift I give to him. He's never supposed to *make* me be submissive. His job is to love me and consider me. My job is to respect and submit to him. It makes a nice party...safe, normal. Lots of teamwork. It's our own personal growth, directed inwardly. I'm not supposed to force him make decisions any more than he is to force me to abide by them. He hasn't, and never will "put me in my place."

That's repulsive.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

And, if you read her blog in her siggie, she talks about her position there.

So, I think I can speak for FF, that the website linked isn't what she had in mind.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Clicked on the link, saw the link titled "When Rape Is a Gift." I'm done.

Please, OP, come back and clue us in. I liked what Just1More said, including checking out the OP's sig.


----------



## MamaInTheDesert (Jan 30, 2012)

My bad then. That is the only mainstream secular submissive website I have ever come across that doesn't have to do with D/s. I hadn't checked out the OP's blog. Again, my mistake then. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

We've had a pretty thriving submissive wife thread here in the past, and I've met people who do this in the context of a secular marriage, so I don't really understand the confusion, but maybe it is a new thing to some here. Hopefully someone has PM'd you if they share your interest.


----------



## clh5117 (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeralFox*
> 
> nm, was just looking for likeminded people, but it seems there aren't any here.


I know this is an old thread, but I'm here for you if you ever want to talk . I'm not currently in a submissive relationship (if I take it the way I believe you meant it) as my husband isn't in the lifestyle, but yea...feel free to PM me and we can talk more . I don't care to share my business publically.


----------

